# Goldfish at the bottom of tank Please Help!



## brianl (Aug 10, 2010)

90 Gallon Tank
6 large goldfish
About three weeks ago I did a major water change. This was to fix the green alga in the water.

I added water to the and then take some out and add some and take some out.

Now it is very clear. But after that 2 fish have died and the rest are at the bottom of the tank.

I did add Microbe Lift Special Blend about 4 tbl to equal 90mm.

Please Help
Brian


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

have you tested the water? if so and if everything looks good take a sample to your closest pet store and have it tested there.


----------



## baeya (Oct 2, 2011)

How long have you had them? 
Is the tank cycled?
Water temp.?
Ammonia level?
Nitrite level?
Nitrite level?
PH?
Gold fish are heavy eaters and poopers. They need more frequent water changes to keep levels down. They also like cooler water.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you let the water sit for 24-48 hours to air off gasses and add water conditioner to the new water? This is very important as it get the chlorine and other dangerous gasses and chemicals out of the water. 

Also, a reading of ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH would help us know if something's off.

Goldfish are coldwater fish, so you don't have a heater right? And, how old are the fish? Maybe they are old?


----------



## AmazonTreats (Nov 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I believe the goldfish at the bottom probably have a form of bloating that is notorious for destroying large fancy goldfish as I have had my heart broken numerous times and unfortunately I did not heed the warnings from the internet sites and jsut kept treating them and eventually they all ended up the same way, they would start for weeks being on the bottom basically just sitting there looking really depressed. They eat whatever floats by. Eventually they lose bouyancy and start floating on one side of their body and it is torture to watch. 
The best thing you can do at this point is euthanize the ones who are floating or on bottom and check the water on a daily basis. Also with every water change add a teaspoon of Primafix and Aquarium and NOT SEA SALT. 
Generally a little salt in every water change helps the goldfish with their gill function and also helps keep ph lower for your fish also even though goldfish do not require a heater I found when mine were breeding that a continual 70 degrees always kept them happy and healthy. The other thing I can think of is the food. The best food by miles is the Hikari pellets in the purple bag for fancy goldfish they love it and a daily treat of brine shrimp helps them keep their bright colours and matures them into breeding faster.

I really hope I am wrong and I wish you the best ! Eventhough I breed Discus and Angels. I am always eady for another tank full of chubbos they are so cute and by the time they reach maturity they have huge personalities and are more like a dog when you go up to the tank ...always happy to see you because you bring treats.


----------



## brianl (Aug 10, 2010)

KG4mxv said:


> have you tested the water? if so and if everything looks good take a sample to your closest pet store and have it tested there.


I did have the water tested about a week ago.

How long have you had them? about 7 months
Is the tank cycled? not sure what that is
Water temp.? 71 deg
Ammonia level? ok tested st petco
Nitrite level? ok tested st petco
Nitrite level? ok tested st petco 
PH? ok tested st petco


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

With the algae bloom I will suspect that you have a lot of gold fish wastes in the water. 
I would do a 10 gal water change weekly.
The best thing is to get a 10 gal with a air stone and a heater to keep the tank at 70.(during the winter.) Makes water changes easer on the fish.
Use it as a water conditioning tank.

My self I use a 55 gal plastic drum with two 300W heaters to heat up the water to 76F Since all my fish are tropical. 
and a large air stone to get rid of any remaining chlorine.
Since I have three tanks.

Also adding the small amount of primafix and aquarium salt is a good thing.
That small amount of primafix won't hurt the helpful bacteria in your tank.


----------

